# Having trouble finding replacement bumper



## finnsauntie (Jul 18, 2018)

So here is the story. Some fool hit my truck a couple months ago. I have it all back together except for the bumper. It is a 1996 Nissan XE standard cab pickup 2wd, vin shows manufacture date of 5/1996. I bought it brand new and the original bumper is one piece, not 3 piece.I called the dealer and have the right part number.
I ordered one from Titanium Auto parts on Amazon and while it fits the truck, the holes to attach the grille inserts do not line up with the tabs on the bumper. I know not everything is going to line up exactly with aftermarket parts but this is way off. I have looked and looked and based on photos all the ones out there look like the one I got from Titanium
I thought about ordering new grille inserts, but the new ones are exactly the same as my old ones.
Has anyone run into this problem? I may try to get the old bumper straightened out as a last resort.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

That's the problem we all run into when trying to get old replacement parts no longer manufactured by the OEM folks. What most restorers do with items like bumpers is straightening and re-chroming an item.


----------



## slman (Jul 23, 2018)

*Wasn't that way with Toyota*

Hmm,...Ordered the whole bumper, cowl, grill, from some maker in Thailand for my 1998 Tacoma, only a couple:crying: hundred bucks, and fender also. Fender was like 58 dollars. Off of ebay. Fit like OEM. Sold it, because no 4 Wheel Drive.

Now, why bring this up? Makes the Question Arise: Not as much love world wide for the Nissans ?


----------

